# Carve a box of money!



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Saw this on facebook and thought I'd share it here. This is amazing.

http://www.viralnova.com/box-of-money/


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Way cool


----------

